# U.S.S Independence (LCS-2) - A triple hulled, weapon-laden monster



## TheWookie (Aug 2, 2009)

A couple of these should be able to easily clean all the pirates out of the Indian Ocean... 


















Been hearing rumblings about the U.S. Navy's triple-hulled ships, but here's one that was launched last month, the U.S.S Independence.  Built by General Dynamics, it's called a "littoral combat ship" (LCS), and the tri-maran can move huge weapons around faster than any ship in the Navy.

Ironic that with all that high tech built in, the ship reminds me of the Merrimac ironclad from Civil War days.

Littoral means close to shore, and that's where these fleet-hulled babies will operate, tailor-made for launching helicopters and armored vehicles, sweeping mines and firing all manner of torpedoes, missiles and machine guns.

These ships were designed to be relatively inexpensive _so this one's a bargain at $208 million and the navy plans to build *55* of them._

This tri-maran is the first of the new fire-breathing breed, ready to scoot out of dry dock at a rumored 60 knots. It's like a speedy and heavily-armed aircraft carrier for helicopters.


----------



## 08steeda (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy Crap that looks way scary!!!!

That thing looks like it belongs in Space!!!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 3, 2009)

08steeda said:


> That thing looks like it belongs in Space!!!



There's a reason all the masters of Sci Fi have always used naval rank and protocols for their spoce fleets.  ;)


----------



## JBS (Aug 16, 2009)

That ship is almost awesome enough to make being in the Navy a cool thing.


Just kiddin';)  No ship is that awesome.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 16, 2009)

JBS said:


> That ship is almost awesome enough to make being in the Navy a cool thing.
> 
> 
> Just kiddin';) No ship is that awesome.


 
Navy is cool!  They help bring Marines to the fight!:confused:


----------



## Pete S (Aug 16, 2009)

Very cool.
In profile it looks like a Strider designed knife.

May be a result of technology prac apped by the Sea Shadow.
Now that was a ship that looked like the CSS Virginia. 



JBS said:


> That ship is almost awesome enough to make being in the Navy a cool thing.



Allowing beards as a part of the uniform is the only thing that will do that. >:{


----------



## tova (Aug 17, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## JBS (Aug 19, 2009)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Navy is cool!  They help bring Marines to the fight!:confused:



I'm just joking of course.


----------



## JBS (Aug 22, 2009)

> These ships were designed to be relatively inexpensive _so this one's a bargain at $208 million and the navy plans to build *55* of them._



Relatively speaking, that is incredibly inexpensive.

Someone did something right with this vessel.


----------

